# Spark Plug Socket Can't get to plug



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

OK - here it is...

-Got 7 of 8 out - no problem.
-last one is killing me. Got camera in there and it seems to be an indent (you can zoom in, but actually can see as it is above) on middle right (next to shiny edge of spark plug edge) and prevents socket getting in there (I THINK!?).
-I PB'd it 
-I tried 5/8, new spark plug socket, 5/8 half-inch, 5/8 three eights, 14mm half inch and three eigths.
-Got a universal socket in there - rubber mallet with ext and hammer!

-Got the impact wrench in there too!

I heard those sleeves come out? Do they as I did yank on it???

-Last resort is adding heat and then yank on the sleeve - not sure though?

I really feel something is pushed in on the right to dent in that sleeve towards plug...

HELP!

(All this to help her out. Thing runs like a kitten, but never plugs in it! Figured giver her a little TLC - typical women!! LOL)


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Fyi, 16mm is 5/8.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

dieselss;1857912 said:


> Fyi, 16mm is 5/8.


Give it a try after after these wings and beer!


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

There appears to be a bunch of rust and debris around the hex. Pick at it with a sharp tool and blow it out with compressed air. Even if you got it out without doing that, all that crap would end up down in the cylinder and spoil your day.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

YaI ve actually already done that...certainly can do it again, but the issue is now getting that sleeve outta there. I have no worries about the actual plug coming out - just getting socket in there.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Ya I've actually already done that...certainly can do it again, but the issue is now getting that sleeve outta there. I have no worries about the actual plug coming out - just getting socket in there.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Vice grips and pull it out lol

I have thin wall sockets for it


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Tried it.. I may get a torch on outside of it tomorrow and try to PB it and then just rip it apart. Got no other idea...it is fuzed! Worked on the edge with a screwdriver today - the outside of the heat shield sleeve where it goes in...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I use vise grips that screw into a slide hammer.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Holy crap Dave, that rust on the block and manifold is mind blowing.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUFF;1858268 said:


> Holy crap Dave, that rust on the block and manifold is mind blowing.


X2

I don't feel so bad about my rust problems anymore.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

kimber750;1858276 said:


> X2
> 
> I don't feel so bad about my rust problems anymore.


I'll have to take a picture of mine. Lol


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Try soaking it in an ATF and acetone solution.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

BUFF;1858268 said:


> Holy crap Dave, that rust on the block and manifold is mind blowing.


Ya - its a good bit down there...only here to help Kimber!! The truck actually sat for about 7 years outside. I am sure that is it. Took a lot to get back going...but I am serious, this this runs SO SMOOTH.

Anyways - I gotta get that thing out as it is now bent all up from me trying. Is heat down there ok???


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Have to be careful with valve cover gasket


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Can you tap socket onto plug with hammer?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1858467 said:


> Can you tap socket onto plug with hammer?


-True - was thinking if I heated the top part and then let the heat pull in the PB...on the top side - see if I could get at least a wiggle out of it.

Could drip some acetone/ATF (as said above) on there overnight too.

-Next step is to order some Bill Hirsch Rust Remover. He makes a gel solution in addition to his spray. I was going to get some anyways to start working on the Superduty, but kind of have resigned to do the "prettying" in the Spring. But this gel could just sit there and not run off.

-Already tried the hammer (Both rubber mallet and then the steel).


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You need a bigger hammer


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1858522 said:


> You need a bigger hammer


-No sh*t!!! hahaha


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Get a 3lb core drilling hammer


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Seen a block so rusty it started to leak coolant, this one is not far away... I'd take a socket to the grinder and try removing the outside wall to reduce its thickness. Give it a little heat and fluids and let it soak for a while and repeat trying to sock the metal and have the rust release its expansion grip.


----------



## roadkillwi (Nov 5, 2013)

I deal with it all the time you will have to chisel out the boot sleeve. I usually work a screwdriver down the out side with a hammer to pinch it in then slowly work all the way around it will take time


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

roadkillwi;1858815 said:


> I deal with it all the time you will have to chisel out the boot sleeve. I usually work a screwdriver down the out side with a hammer to pinch it in then slowly work all the way around it will take time


Wil give it a shot. Started to but backed off. Will let YA know. Now just gotta find time. Had sons hockey all day.


----------

